# coletivo de rato



## orquídea selvagem

Por favor qual é o coletivo da palavra rato(ratón) em espanhol???
Em português es ninhada.


----------



## Outsider

"Ninhada" não é bem o colectivo de rato, pois não? Não é como colmeia e abelha. Uma ninhada é uma família de _crias_ de animais quaisquer, especialmente de mamíferos e aves. 
Segundo o nosso dicionário, traduz-se como _nidada_.


----------



## Vanda

Só para confirmar o que já foi dito:
nidada de ratón; nido de ratón


----------



## Tomby

orquídea selvagem said:


> Por favor qual é o coletivo da palavra rato(ratón) em espanhol???
> Em português es ninhada.


Ignoro se existe um nome específico para um colectivo de ratos como existe para as ovelhas (_rebaño_) ou para os porcos (_piara_), mas eu diria que se trata de uma "_cría de ratones_" porque uma "_nidada_" seria quando os animais se criam dentro de um ninho [_nido_], por exemplo, as aves. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Macunaíma

Seria um partido? Um sindicato? Uma O.N.G.? 

Aqui tem uma resposta dada por um especialista: Coletivo de leão e rato - Prof. Cláudio Moreno.


----------



## Fluteroo

Uma ninhada, em espanhol una "camada"


----------



## Mangato

Concordo con o Fluteroo, mais a camada refírese a conjunto de crias que a mãe pariu duma vez. Esses exércitos que moram pelos esgotos, acho que não tenhem um nome específico Pode chamar manada,


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Concordo com o Fluteroo, mais a camada refere-se a conjunto de crias que a mãe pariu duma vez. Esses exércitos que moram pelos esgotos, acho que não têm um nome específico Pode chamar manada,



Permita-me...


----------



## Fluteroo

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Permita-me...


Protesto, o texto está em perfeito Galego Reintegrata e isso acontece por causa dos galegos jogarem futebol com tres balões ao mesmo tempo, tres normativas gramaticais para umha mesma língua, Reforma Ortográfica e unidade já¡


----------



## Outsider

Fluteroo said:


> Protesto, o texto está em perfeito Galego Reintegrata [...]


Estou certo de que a correcção do Ricardo foi inocente. Imagino que não sabia que na Galiza se usa outra grafia.


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> Estou certo de que a correcção do Ricardo foi inocente. Imagino que não sabia que na Galiza se usa outra grafia.


 

Mas o Ricardo tá certo. Eu tentava escrever português. Algumos erros  são de dedo,  outros são de ignorância.

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Só para embasar a minha "ninhada".

*O coletivo de *rato* é RATADA, RATARIA ou NINHADA (cf. Dicionário de Coletivos, Tassilo Orpheu Spalding, Ed. Itatiaia, 1966).
Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Mas o Ricardo tá certo. Eu tentava escrever português. Algumos erros  são de dedo,  outros são de ignorância.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> MG


Obrigado Manga !!
Realmente não imaginei que pudesse ser Galego. Na verdade nem passou pela minha cabeça essa possibilidade. Êta ignorância...

Mas, pensando bem, por outro lado, acabo de me lembrar que este forum é Português-Espanhol e, portanto, o que estaria fazendo outro idioma por aqui ? hein, hein, Fluteroo ?


----------



## Fluteroo

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Obrigado Manga !!
> Realmente não imaginei que pudesse ser Galego. Na verdade nem passou pela minha cabeça essa possibilidade. Êta ignorância...
> 
> Mas, pensando bem, por outro lado, acabo de me lembrar que este forum é Português-Espanhol e, portanto, o que estaria fazendo outro idioma por aqui ? hein, hein, Fluteroo ?


O caso é de que não é outro idioma, quando eu aprendi Português tive que pedir ajuda à minha mãe asturiana. Lembra do famoso filme de Arnold Schwartzenegger, quando enxergando bem para o baixote Devito disse Irmão! Pois irmão jemelgo e com dereitos na casa. É como tirar uma das  c quando um português escrebe corre*c*ção. Há muita mais distância entre argentinos e mexicanos!


----------

